# Allroad SAI secondary air pump removal DIY



## ttqtdi (Jan 27, 2007)

Anybody know where there is a good description to remove/replace the secondary air pump?
thx


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Remove the Y-pipe, then disconnect and remove the EGT sensors. The secondary air injection solenoid valve (N112) is secured to a bracket below the control modules for the EGT sensors. Disconnect the harness connector from valve and slide bracket off studs at the intake manifold with vacuum lines connected. Then disconnect the vacuum lines and remove the valve from the bracket.


----------

